# JBoss WebService



## friedak (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mi JBoss einen WebService erstellen. Habe jetzt mal von JBoss die Beispielordner \jbossws-samples-1.2.1.GA runtergeladen. Aber was muss ich da alles abändern, damit das bei mir läuft? Muss ich in dem Build.xml etwas 
ändern? Habe bisher nur das basedir angepasst. Aber ich kann mit Ant keine war-Datei erstellen. Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt: Could not load providerrg.jboss.ws.tools.jaxws.impl.WSContractConsumerFactoryImpl

Kann mir jemand helfen?
friedak


----------



## electren (19. Apr 2007)

Du brauchst die WsTools die dir die Stubs aus den Wsdls generiert....


----------



## friedak (21. Apr 2007)

woher bekomme ich die WSTools und was machen die genau?


----------



## electren (22. Apr 2007)

Schau dir die JaxWs-API mal an: Guckst du hier
Auf dieser Seite findest du auch zwei Tools. wsgen und wsimport. Mit wsimport kannst du dir die Stubs generien...

Die Stubs sind die Clientseitigen endpoints deiner WS-Connection...

Um Serverseitig eine Servcie anzubieten, gehst du am Besten mal den User-Guide von JbossWs durch.
Jbossws - User-Guide


----------

